# Iron Headcovers



## stevelev (Feb 14, 2010)

I have just bought a new set of clubs (Cobra S2 Steel shaft). Given that I'm just starting out, and want them to stay in top nick for as long as possible I'm looking for some advice.

I have had different views from various people as to what head covers if any are best. Suggestions so far:


 The rubbery head covers dont breath, and will end up leaving you with small pits of rust in the heads of your irons. 
The neoprene headcovers are what you want, but they are easy to lose as they dont stay on. 
You need the ones with a long neck on them to protect the entire head and hosel.

Given that each of these are different, I thought I'd put it out to everyone to help me out. 

My questions are:


 What if any head covers are the best on the market?  My clubs are cast polished stainless steel. 

How is it best to look after my clubs?  I already wipe them clean after each shot, and at the end of the round give them a good clean, dry them out completely and only store them in a completely dry cart bag.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## brendy (Feb 14, 2010)

Im using the clear rubber ones, have been for 6 months plus and not a mark on my AP2's. Give them a wipe when you are putting them back in and they are grand.
if my clubs are really dirty I'll put the bag over my shoulder and march on cleaning it rather than standing wasting time. They look grand and you can see the numbers through the rubber so no need for covers that eventually flake etc.


----------



## Swinger (Feb 14, 2010)

I wanted some to look a bit more stylish than the usual head covers and protect my forged blades. 

Found these and although they are a bit more expensive, they look pretty cool for something that isn't cool to begin with and offer excellent protection.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KZG-golf-Iron-head...=item27af159981

few different styles around. Never shopped around for a price so you might get them cheaper.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Feb 14, 2010)

I use the neoprene ones with a clear plastic 'window' to see the club number, they were really cheap and they are easy to use, they don't fall off and they don't look too bad either.
Recommended.


----------



## rickg (Feb 14, 2010)

I use the neoprene ones with a clear plastic 'window' to see the club number, they were really cheap and they are easy to use, they don't fall off and they don't look too bad either.
Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded....I got a set and they look really good.


----------



## Steviebhoy (Feb 15, 2010)

Make me third with the neoprene ones with a clear plastic 'window' to see the club number. Great fit and dont come off plus let the clubs heads breath.

You can get them with your make of irons on them which I done to got with my Callaways. look smarth and keep the irons good.

Got them on flea bay for Â£15 for 10 covers


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 15, 2010)

I went for the long neck zipped variety, intended for graphites I think but I've lost both neoprene and clear covers too frequently.

if you stand the embarrassment, longridge do them for about Â£15 3-SW (incidentally why aren't there covers for wedges?)

or if you really want to go the whole hog;
http://www.dragonleatherproducts.com/product.asp?cookiecheck=yes&P_ID=130


----------

